# comme quoi



## asbb05

Hola,

Espero que podáis ayudame a encontrar una traducción de "comme quoi", más o menos equivalente a la frase siguiente:

"... comme quoi les choses évoluent" 

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## marget

Tienes toda la frase?


----------



## asbb05

marget said:
			
		

> Tienes toda la frase?


 
Si, por ejemplo, alguien te contara algo digamos sorprendente, o sea, algo que no esperabas, tú podrías contestarle con esa frase, algo equivalente a "Me extrana que vayan desarrollándose así las cosas..."
No sé si me explico bien


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Creo que Marget te pedía la frase en francés, pero bueno
Con lo poquito que hay yo lo traduciría por: _lo que prueba que_..., _lo que pone en evidencia _que las cosas evolucionan.
Espera otras opiniones

Hasta luego, au revoir


----------



## asbb05

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Creo que Marget te pedía la frase en francés, pero bueno


 
Vale, muy bien:

"Malgré son passé, il a fini par devenir éducateur... comme quoi les choses évoluent..."


----------



## carlota oliver

Ya sé que en el foro se ha discutido la expresión "comme quoi", pero ahora me la encuentro entre comas emn un texto jurídico, y la cosa es más complicada. la frase es:
"Il est en plus exposé que, conformément á la Loi de Marques, il se produit un renverserment de la charge de la preuve, COMME QUOI, au cas oú la marque internationale X ait été utilisée en Espagne"
Gracias
Carlota Oliver


----------



## syl2o

Tienes la fin de la frase?


----------



## carlota oliver

El final de la frase es: "en espagen, de façon réelle et effective pendant les cing derniéres années, le titulaire de celle-ci devra justifier de façon digne de foi cette circonstance".


----------



## syl2o

OK,entiendo el frase.  "así" me parece bien.


----------



## Hueylene

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*Hilos unidos​
Je n'arrive pas à traduire la phrase suivante : Comme quoi la bonne conscience ça paie
Pourrais t on traduire par Lo que prueba que la buena consciencia paga?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Faltaría traducir "ça" en este contexto.

Yo diría : "lo que demuestra que la buena consciencia tiene su recompensa".


----------



## Mincera

Hola,
de acuerdo con Tina, aunque "conscience" lo traduciría por "conciencia".
Saludos,


----------



## Tonilanou

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola a todos. En la siguiente frase:
"Des rumeurs couraient toute la journée comme quoi le président devrait partir" ¿El "comme quoi" es "como que" o bien es algo más complejo?
¿Sería "Los rumores corrían todo el día, como que el presidente debía partir"?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

rumores... según los cuales el presidente...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## zimri-lim

* Nueva pregunta 
*​
Bounjour.
Necesito ayuda para traducir la siguiente frase:

"Voilà qu'il faut que mon Seigneur interrogue son serviteur, *comme quoi* le gouverneur que me précedait détenait ce champ"

Mi traducción es:

"Por esto es necesario que mi Señor interrogue a su servidor, lo que prueba que el gobernador que me precedía poseía ese campo"


Mille merci.
ZL.


----------



## Paquita

Un peu tard sans doute... mais cela peut servir.

"Comme quoi" a plusieurs sens..


> *
> C.
> −* _Fam._ *1.* [Introduisant une interr. indir.]     Synon. de *comment*.
> 
> *2.* [Introduisant une rel.] *Synon. de selon lequel, suivant lequel*.
> 
> [L'antécédent peut être toute une prop.] *Synon. de ce qui prouve que, ce qui permet de dire que, à la suite de quoi je puis dire que. CNRTL*


*http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/quoi
*


----------



## chercheuse

Buenos días:
¿Sabrían ustedes traducir "comme quoi" en la frase siguiente? No concuerda con ninguna de las traducciones que han dado en este hilo, ninguna es adaptada, no tengo ni idea qué puede significar...
"Il y a une histoire comme quoi le chien du protagoniste doit attendre à l'extérieur de l'église"
Ni "Cómo", "según la que", ni "lo que prueba que" concuerdan aquí... 
¿Qué piensan ustedes?
Gracias anticipadas por su ayuda


----------



## hual

Sugiero: _... un cuento *en el que* el perro..._


----------



## Paquita

un cuento según el cual...
un cuento que cuenta que...


> *2.* [Introduisant une rel.] Synon. de _selon lequel, suivant lequel_._Le colonel Renaud a fait un rapport comme quoi la visite du général Bübrer a peut-être contribué_ (_X. E.P._, 10 août 1938ds Dam.-Pich. t. 7 1940, § 3107).http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/quoi


Es un giro que evitaría..


----------

